# How 1 bag of pellets compares to oil and propane and pellet stove clothes line??



## Don2222 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello

Here is a great comparison of fuels!
http://www.stovekeeper.com/pages/fueland.htm

What is a wood pellet?

  A wood pellet is made from waste sawdust, compressed under extremely high pressure using no glue or other additives.  The wood waste we use comes from furniture manufacturers, sawmills, planer mills, and general wood working. The pellets come in 40 lb. bags that are clean, easy to handle, and readily available. One ton of pellets has the heat value of about 1 1/2 cords of wood and stacks in 1/3 the space. One ton of wood pellet fuel has the same heat value as 125 gallons of heating oil.

One bag of pellets equals 2.5 gallons oil equals 3.75 gallons propane

Wood pellets are a clean, environmentally friendly, natural, renewable fuel resource.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So in my area.
1 bag of pellets is $4.18
2.5 gallons of oil is $2.85 x 2.5 = $7.13
3.75 gallons of propane is $2.79 x 3.75 = $10.46

The amount of fun, comfort and warmth generated from 1 bag of pellets -- priceless -- LOL

P.S. My wife set out some clothes to dry in the basement. Because they were near the pellet stove they dried very quickly she said!

Does anyone have a Pellet Stove Clothes Line ??????


----------



## smoke show (Dec 2, 2010)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Does anyone have a Pellet Stove Clothes Line ??????



yes, sorta.
a couple racks the wife hangs clothes on.
she calls it her redneck clothesline.
of course its in the living room(when in use).


----------



## Czech (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually two clothes lines stretch across the basement where the stove is, adds humidity too!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 2, 2010)

Don you do understand that the description of what a wood pellet is isn't correct don't you?

The wood used isn't always waste sawdust.

We have a large drying rack that gets used at times.


----------



## Topshelf (Dec 2, 2010)

I noticed they didnt have corn as a comparison to pellets.

Wood pellets – 10% moisture 40-50 lb/cu ft 16,000,000 Btu/ton
Corn – shelled 7,800-8,500 Btu/lb 15-17,000,000 Btu/ton
Propane 2,500 Btu/cu ft 92,500 Btu/gal
Natural Gas 1,030 Btu/cu ft 100,000 Btu/therm
Fuel Oil 
Kerosene 135,000 Btu/gal 
#2 138,500 Btu/gal 
#4 145,000 Btu/gal 
#6 153,000 Btu/gal
Gasoline 125,000 Btu/gal


1 bushel of shelled corn =  5.0 gallons of LP gas   _*For me this says it all. *_ 
                                       =  3.5 gallons of fuel oil 

                                       =  140 kilowatt hours of electricity 


                                       =  4.75 C.C.F. of natural gas 



My wife sets up the kids boots and gloves to dry in front of the stove in the winter


----------



## Topshelf (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah your right, I'm guessing they are comparing 10% moisture corn to the same in pellets?


----------



## katwillny (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes we do have a clothes line adjacent to the stove. My daughter uses the hot air coming out of if to somewhat dry her hair when she comes out of the shower. Don't ask, she says it gives her hair body. whatever that means.


----------



## daydreamer (Dec 2, 2010)

We have a rack in the dining room that we hang our wet clothes on. That's where the pellet stove is.


----------



## ct_administrator (Dec 2, 2010)

Ive got a drying rack this year that is used infrequently,  but I'm happy I got one.


----------



## Xena (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep, in winter I put clothes on a rack in front of the stove all the time.
Also dry my hair in front of the blower too.  Works a treat in both cases!


----------



## little_hawk_59 (Dec 2, 2010)

yes we have big wooden rack that you hang cloths on you can find them in alot of mail order books, of just ask the local amish were they get there drying racks


----------



## Augmister (Dec 2, 2010)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not alone!   We have three wooden racks that set up for our "Chinese Laundry" in our living room.   Beats the electricity for the clothes drier and adds precious moisture inside the house...  Go Greeen, Go Chinese Pellet Stove Laundry!


----------



## Gweeper64 (Dec 2, 2010)

KatWill said:
			
		

> Yes we do have a clothes line adjacent to the stove. My daughter uses the hot air coming out of if to somewhat dry her hair when she comes out of the shower. Don't ask, she says it gives her hair body. whatever that means.



One of my girls does the same thing!

We have a drying rack too we use sometimes.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 2, 2010)

*"Don you do understand that the description of what a wood pellet is isn’t correct don’t you?

The wood used isn’t always waste sawdust.

We have a large drying rack that gets used at times. "*

Hi Smokey

Yes, I understand that, The quote I got from that link must refer to their pellets, but I cannot see the name on the bag in the pic. Can you?


----------



## craigmiller (Dec 2, 2010)

Topshelf said:
			
		

> I noticed they didnt have corn as a comparison to pellets.
> 
> Wood pellets – 10% moisture 40-50 lb/cu ft 16,000,000 Btu/ton
> Corn – shelled 7,800-8,500 Btu/lb 15-17,000,000 Btu/ton
> ...



I'm new to comparing fuels and am struggling to convert your data to something I can compare to the original post.  Based on your info, how does the Natural Gas compare to the pellets?  I'm all about being carbon neutral, but it would be even better if I could save a few bucks doing it.

Craig


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello

Natural Gas is cheap and very hard to beat in some areas.

Below is the best comparison chart I have seen lately.


----------



## craigmiller (Dec 2, 2010)

Very helpful.  Thanks Don.


----------



## ct_administrator (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger on that Sunflower Seed stove ...............................


----------

